# My New 40Gal Breeder Layout-suggestions wanted!



## MrHarris (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi this is my new 40 gallon breeder tank. Dimensions 36x18x16. I just layed out the wood. Any comments or suggestions on what I should do about the aquascaping is welcomed!


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

pretty nice, but you should rearange the wood work or get some smaller pieces.


----------



## Osteomata (Jan 11, 2005)

I think the driftwood is too consistant in height across the tank. It looks a bit like one layer with two spikes. I would rearrange it, possibly removing one or two pieces, to achieve a greater variety in height. Perhaps two islands of woods made up of 2 or 3 pieces each. Place the center or focal point of each island laterally according to the golden ratio. Perhaps that tall piece currently on the far left would be one of the focul points of a wood island, for example.

Nice wood arches to use there.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Try using the driftwood to form vertical lines, for example the piece farthest to the right is prefect. Then use plants to enhance that particular piece, for example planting Ferns all over it while leaving the top unconvered. Also, don't use too many pieces or else it becomes to hard to work with. I'd use 2-3 pieces at most.


----------



## MrHarris (Mar 19, 2005)

this is the tank now with plants inside of it.

Aquarium Inhabitants:
11" Clown Knifefish
Numberous guppies that he gets along with
4 feeder minnows that he doesn't get along with


----------



## antreasgr (Nov 28, 2004)

i see you havent change the position of the hardscape from your first pic.with that kind of tank i think you should have left some open spots and not have it so full like now.if you open the space a little bit by removing some pieces of the wood your clown knifefish will have more space to swimm since its 11 inch and these are growing fast and bigger than 11 inch and you will have more options on selecting more plants and show some foreground.you have some nice pieces of wood there and i think you can improve your scape with just open the space a little bit.


----------



## Fosty (Jun 6, 2004)

I think the tank could look great with the driftwood the way it is. A lot of the driftwood will be covered and not seen, so the lack of height varience might not be noticed once the plants fill in. You will still want to find a way to leave enought open space to create depth and give your fish some room. I also personally think that the tank would be better off with a background, preferabbly black. Good Luck!


----------

